# What is this?



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok. I had my car for like 12 years. I was digging around the back seat this morning and found this "card" attached to the back of the upper part of the seat. It is about 8in X 4in. has blockes on the card and says things like "first group" "second group" "third group" etc ; "sequence mo day " "style" "body no." "trim" "paint"..hand written on the top is the word "speaker"..now I dont think this is the build sheet but I could be wrong. I have been looking on line and the build sheets I have found were full sheets of paper..its not a "punch card" because there is nothing punched...soooo WHAT IS THIS? and where can I find the decoder??? thanks


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

oh by the way its a 67 GTO convertible


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it look similar to this?


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

HHMM not really..it is a card shape like that but no punch holes and the boxes are different..ill try to take a pic and post it soon


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

aaauugg frustrated..trying to attach the pic but cant get it to work..wont let me copy and paste either!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, here yea go....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a build option sheet for your car.

It has the build date, body sequence number (an assembly plant line scheduling identifier), and the option content. Nice find!

If you take each option group section by section, you might be able to match up the option codes to the options that are listed on the billing summary, but I don't know how (or even if) you can match the "Groups" to the Billing History card.

The paint and top codes on the upper right show the main body paint and top color codes for your car.

Your GTO convertible (Style= 24267) was built scheduled to be built on December 2, 1966.
Looks like the color codes are D 2, which = Montreaux Blue with a black top.
Good looking combination!

Lots of good option code info here:
1967 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks to Rukkee for posting the pic for me. 

Thanks to JMT455 for the info. 
So if I understand you correctly..this is not the "build sheet" but an option sheet. My car has many options; power steering, power brakes, power windows, factory AC. it was in fact Montreaux Blue. As you can see from the pic it is no longer. I believe it was repainted sometime in the 1980s. there are spots where the paint is flaking off and I see the original color underneath. I am getting ready to do the car now. Getting ready to send her to get body and new paint done. And although I SHOULD put her back to the original color, I simply don't like the original color. My plan is to paint her Fathom Blue and change the top to white and interior to parchment. I know, I know..everyone yells to keep it original but my thought is why pay all that money for a color you don't like? :confused
I hope I can figure out what all of theses codes mean. I have never seen anyone have one of these "options" sheets. Wonder why "speaker" is hand written on top??? hmmmm

VERY COOL TO HAVE..THANKS AGAIN arty:


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

"Speaker" written across the top is probably somebody's attempt to make sure the line workers knew that your car was supposed to get a rear seat speaker. It's much easier to see it written in those big letters than to have to look at the option code list.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm maybe..but i dont think it ever had a rear speaker. I think ill put this thing in a frame...wish I knew what all the odes meant. Ultimate GTO web site had some codes but not all. I have been searching the web but so far no luck


----------

